# Was gehören zu den Aufgaben eines Schlossers (Mechniker / Betriebstechnik)



## maxi (30 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

gab heute eine heisse Diskussion.

Die Mechaniker meinen das folgende Dinge nicht Aufgabe eines MEchnikers sind (Da ja überall Kabel daran sind):

Motoren / Rührwerke auswechseln (Aktoren)
Pneumatik Steuerungen an Maschinen
Druckluftversorgung
Hydraulik
Leimgeräte (Für Kartonaufrichter)
usw.


Die Begründung ist das dort Kabel daran liegen!

Laut Ausbildungsunterlagen IHK für Mechaniker gehören diese Dinge zu ihren Ausbildungsplan und sind auch Prüfungsteil. Gerade Aktoren (Motore) und Pneumatik und Druckluft nimmt dort einen sehr grossen Teil ein.

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Perfektionist (30 Mai 2008)

in meinem Umfeld gibt es da keine Schwarz-Weiß-Abgrenzung. Da tauschen mal Mechaniker, mal Elektriker und gelegentlich auch mal Programmierer (ich) solche Teile ...

Allerdings: wir haben da so einen Fall mit größeren Gleichstromantrieben. Und da geht dann ein Team aus Elektriker und Mechaniker ran. Weil mit dem Freischalten, das schafft der Mechaniker nicht, und mit Riemenspannung und Flanschschraubendrehmoment, das ist wieder nicht so recht Elektriker-Sache, mal vom Kranen des schweren Teils ganz abgesehen.

Das Argument: "da sind Kabel dran/drin" halte ich mal für recht schwach. Genauso kann der Elektriker sagen: "alles was sich bewegt ist Mechanik". Jede der beiden Berufsgruppen kann in diesem Überschneidungsbereich tätig werden - wobei es auf den jeweiligen Einzelfall ankommt, ob nun Elektriker, Mechaniker, Mechatroniker oder ein Team geeigneter sind.


----------



## MW (30 Mai 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Begründung ist das dort Kabel daran liegen!


 
die Hardware der Hydraulik und Pneumatik ist bei uns Eindeutig Schlosser sache, die können ja sehen ob z.b. das Ventil angesteuert wird oder nicht bzw. kann man solche teile ja auch per Hand testen. Nur wenn diese Teile nicht korrekt angesteuert werden wird ein Elektriker hinzugezogen.
Also eine klare Trennung zwischen Mechanischen Komponenten (z.b. Ventil) und Elektrischen Teilen (z.b. Ventilstecker).
Bei Unklarer Störungsursache erfolgt meistens gemeinsame Störungssuche.

Bei Motoren sieht die Sache Ähnlich aus, bei kleineren Motoren (bis ca. 15KW) die Einfach zu demontieren sind, also ohne die ganze Mechanik auseinander zunehmen, machen das die Elektriker allein. Bei größeren Motoren oder Komplizierteren Ein- und Ausbau erfolgt wieder alles in Teamwork


----------



## Fritze (30 Mai 2008)

Hallo.
Zu diesem Thema wird wohl kaum einer von uns eine emotionslose Meinung haben.
Den von Maxi angesprochenen Umstand kann ich in meiner betrieblichen Erfahrung nur bestätigen. Ich habe auch oft mit unseren Mechanikern den selben Disput.
"da ist ein Draht dran"
Ich stehe auf dem Standpunkt das der Mechaniker Endlagenschalter positionieren und einstellen muß, da diese ja dem Schutz der Maschine dient und eigentlich der Mechaniker am besten wissen muß wann eine Gefährdung eintreten kann.
Andererseits kommen dann auch wieder zu tragen, das wir zwar Elektro- Ingenieure haben aber keine Maschinenbauer. Daraus ergibt sich zumeist, das daß Elektropersonal auf Grund besserer Ausbildung mehr über Pneumatik, Hydraulik und auch Mechanik weiß wie die Schlosser.
(Ein schlechter Elektriker ist immer noch ein guter Schlosser)
Für ein gutes betriebliches Klima ist es natürlich immer Gut wenn Schlosser Hand in Hand mit den Elektrikern arbeiten und nicht gegeneinander. 
Ich denke dieses abgrenzen Schlosser/Elektriker hat mit dem Einzug des PCs in den Arbeitsprozeß begonnen. Die Schlosser die ich kenne verteufeln in ihrem Arbeitsumfeld alles was mit Computern zu tun hat und für die Elektriker ist er ein wichtiges Arbeitsmittel geworden. Daraus ergibt sich ein gewisser Neid. Die Schlosser müssen sich dreckig machen während der Elektriker viele Fehler am Laptop suchen und beheben kann.
Um zum Schluß zu kommen stimme ich grundlegend der Trennung der Verantwortlichkeiten wie von Maxi aufgeführt zu. Doch sind sie in der Realität selten anzufinden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Fritze.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 Mai 2008)

Klemm doch einfach das Kabel bzw. die Leitung ab. Dann kannst Du zum Schlosser sagen, so jetzt ist es Dein Part. 

Aber wie die anderen schon gesagt haben, sollte es ein Miteinander sein und nicht ein gegeneinander.

Lustig wird es, wenn der Schlosser mich als Programmierer fragt, ob ich einen 36er Schlüssel hätte.*ROFL* 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## repök (30 Mai 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> ....
> Lustig wird es, wenn der Schlosser mich als Programmierer fragt, ob ich einen 36er Schlüssel hätte.*ROFL*
> 
> Gruss
> Audsuperuser




Aber nur so kann man den "Schmuddels" mal zeigen wo der Hammer hängt.


----------



## diabolo150973 (30 Mai 2008)

Gibt es nicht irgendwo Grenzen, bis zu welcher Spannungshöhe "normale" Mechaniker, bzw. Schlosser noch randürfen? Bin mir aber nicht sicher!
Unsere Metaller mussten extra Lehrgänge machen...

Gruß,

Dia


----------



## jabba (30 Mai 2008)

Ist eine Interssante Diskussion .

Darf ich mal etwas weiter ausholen.

Danke.

Genau diese Problem kenne ich seit Jahren.

Also dachte ich mir ... es müßte doch jemanden geben, der diese Lücke schliesst. Und kaum ein paar Jahre später hörte ich das erste mal den Begriff "Mechatroniker". 
Ich war wie vom Blitz getroffen..
Das ist die Lösung zu dem Problem, einer der Elektrik, Steuerung,Mechanik ,  Pneumatik und Hydraulik kann.
Ich hatte dann ein paar Praktikanten die Mechatroniker werden sollten, und wurde herbe entäuscht. Die können zwar alles, aber nix richtig (gibt natürlich ausnahmen , aber die gibts immer).

Fazit:
Wenn einer heute im Betrieb noch den Spruch ablässt:
"hab ich nix mit zu tun , ist ein Draht dran"
dann gehört der rausgeschmissen, das ist das alte "Kastendenken" und passt nicht mehr in die Zeit. Heute muss jeder sein Fachgebiet beherschen und alle Randgebiete verstehen und bei Bedarf jemanden hinzuziehen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Mai 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Wenn einer heute im Betrieb noch den Spruch ablässt:
> "hab ich nix mit zu tun , ist ein Draht dran"
> dann gehört der rausgeschmissen, das ist das alte "Kastendenken" und passt nicht mehr in die Zeit. Heute muss jeder sein Fachgebiet beherschen und alle Randgebiete verstehen und bei Bedarf jemanden hinzuziehen.


 
Das ist lustig, den Fall hatte ich letztens auch und darauf hin hatte ich dem Schlosser dann gesagt : "... und meine Jungs können da nichts dran machen, weil da ist 'ne Schraube dran ...!" Damit war das Thema dann durch.

Aber davon ab,
ich halte das normalerweise so, das alles was in den Bereich "Schutzkleinspannung" fällt auch von den Schlossern mitgemacht werden kann, wenn es sich so ergibt. Die 230 / 400V - Geschichte übernehmen dann meine Jungs - das ist mir so lieber ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## TommyG (31 Mai 2008)

*ACK*

ich kenne die Sache auch von der anderen Seite aus: Mechaniker, unterwiesene Person, sagt: Ich geh dann mal abklemmen....

Im Endeffekt bist Du dann schnell vorgelaufen, denn, abgeknickte Kabel, verbogene Anschlüsse und abgerissenen Isolierungen wurden dann unter der Hand mit einem: Kannst Du mal eben gucken, ich bin da jetzt fertig... abgetan.

Hand in Hand, beide in die gleiche Richtung, das ist oft die Beste Möglichkeit. Träum...

Aktuell sind wir bei unseren Maschinen sowieso alles zwischen Schlosser, Rohrleitungsbauer, E- Man, Programmierer und Prozessingeneur. Ok, jeder mit seinem Schwerpunkt, und wenn der Kunde die Leitung schweißt ist das Gefühl schon besser...

Ganz krass habe ich dies in Russland erlebt. Je 3 Schlosser, 3 E- Leute und 3 MSR- Leute, Keiner durfte die Arbeit vom anderen machen...

Tipp:
Mal gemeinsam was machen, also Fete oder so, da sieht man, dass der olle Schraubenficker auch nen Mensch wie Du ist..

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Borsti (1 Juni 2008)

Wenn ich das hier so teilweise lese denke ich fast, auf meiner letzten Arbeitsstelle hatte ich diesen "Himmel auf Erden". 

Ich bin auch der Meinung, daß das alles ein großes Miteinander ist und man nicht wegen jedem Mist einen anderen Belästigen muss. Immer sehen, was kann man, was können die anderen, wie kann ich sie entlasten, usw. Irgendwann pendelt sich das alles auf einer wunderbaren Hand-in-Hand Situation ein, toll... 
Ich hab beispielsweise auch nicht, wenn ein Gebläse auf Überdruck gegagen ist, immer gleich nen Schlosser gerufen, sondern an den Stellen wo es meistens hackte, die große Ratsche angesetzt und nachgesehen. Im Gegenzug haben die mich auch nicht wegen jedem defekten Magnetventil, oder Zylinderschalter angerufen.
Wo ich teilweise ins schlucken gekommen bin und wo ich die "übermütigeren" von den Mechaniker/Schlossern stark angepflumt hab, war wenn sie kleinere Motoren gewechselt haben und eigenständig die Zuleitung an- und abgeklemmt haben. "Aber wir hatten doch den Hauptschalter aus." Und woher weißt DU, daß das der richtige Hauptschalter war?
Alles hat irgendwo seine Grenzen. Aber die verlaufen (Gott sei Dank) Mittlerweile immer mehr. Die letzten Azubis die ich noch hatte, waren Elektriker und Mechatroniker. Aber teilweise kamen auch die Mechainker Azubis, weil die Fragen zur Elektro-Pneumatik hatten...
Ich steh dem ganzen Thema gelassen gegenüber. Bin sehr zuversichtlich, daß das alles immer weniger wird mit dem Abgrenzungsverhalten...


----------



## Tommi (1 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu im Forum.

Ich arbeite u.a. in der Industriemeisterausbildung
Elektro und Metall als Dozent.

Bei beiden gebe ich Steuerungstechnik, allerdings
logischerweise mit anderen Schwerpunkten.

Wenn die Klasse neu anfängt, ist das "Feindbild" sehr
ausgeprägt.

Aber bei ca. der Hälfte der Teilnehmer auf beiden
Seiten ist das nach Lehrgangsende anders und sie
haben mehr Respekt vor der Arbeit der anderen
Fakultät.

Und vielleicht bleibt ja was davon beim ein- oder 
anderen später in seinem Meisterjob hängen. 

Wäre schön.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## maxi (3 Juni 2008)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht irgendwo Grenzen, bis zu welcher Spannungshöhe "normale" Mechaniker, bzw. Schlosser noch randürfen? Bin mir aber nicht sicher!
> Unsere Metaller mussten extra Lehrgänge machen...
> 
> Gruß,
> ...


 
Laut Ausbildungsplan ab den 1. Lehrjahr bis 50V
Als Geselle auch an 400V Stecker usw.
Jedoch dürfen Sie niemals unter Spannung arbeiten.
Ein AuS Schein bekommt nur eine Elektrofachkraft (Hatte selbst sogar schon früher vor Meister mal Probs als ich Gesellenbrief Telekommunikationstechniker dabei hate und nicht den Elektiker Brief dabei).
Auch muss der Mechaniker an sich alle Motore selbst anschleissen und Prüfen können.In der Lehre lernen die sogar die Motorwiklungen etc. zu messen.
Die Mechatroniker haben dazu (mehr schlecht, wie recht) sogar ISolationsmessungen usw. im Programm.


Früher haben wir es so geregelt das jedes Aggregat einen eigenen Hauptschlater (Reperaturschlater) oder eine Steckverbindung bekahm.


----------



## maxi (3 Juni 2008)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin neu im Forum.
> 
> ...


 
Da gebe ich dir recht,
allerdings was mich nervte waren bei meinen MEister der Elektrotechnik die Unmänge der Werkstoffkunde. Spinnst habe ich Dafür büffeln müssen.
3 Fachbücher pauken und den dicken Ordner.
Und heute habe ich alles von vergessen, da ichs nie mehr brauche.
Die Priorität finde ich ist da für Elektrotechnik falsch ausgelegt.

Cool war aber Antriebstechnik udn die Physik. Die ganzen berechnungen von Spindeln, Kräfteverteilungen und und und. Die brauche ich auch heute noch oft.

--

Problem steht einfach, das ssich die Mechaniker nicht weiterbilden. Als Elektroniker wird zwangsweise erwartet das man mit der neusten Technik Schritt haltet. Die mechniker meinen das sie Spangler, Schmied oder Schweisser, bzw. Werkzeugbauer spielen müssen und haben manchmal keinen Plan mehr von der Technik.


----------



## maxi (3 Juni 2008)

Borsti schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so teilweise lese denke ich fast, auf meiner letzten Arbeitsstelle hatte ich diesen "Himmel auf Erden".
> 
> Ich bin auch der Meinung, daß das alles ein großes Miteinander ist und man nicht wegen jedem Mist einen anderen Belästigen muss. Immer sehen, was kann man, was können die anderen, wie kann ich sie entlasten, usw. Irgendwann pendelt sich das alles auf einer wunderbaren Hand-in-Hand Situation ein, toll...
> Ich hab beispielsweise auch nicht, wenn ein Gebläse auf Überdruck gegagen ist, immer gleich nen Schlosser gerufen, sondern an den Stellen wo es meistens hackte, die große Ratsche angesetzt und nachgesehen. Im Gegenzug haben die mich auch nicht wegen jedem defekten Magnetventil, oder Zylinderschalter angerufen.
> ...


 
Naja wenn es der flasche Hauptschlater oder Motorschut ist, sollte man sich Gedanken über vorschriftsmäsige Beschriftungen oder Revisionsschlatern machen


----------



## waldy (5 Juni 2008)

Hallo,



> Die Mechaniker meinen das folgende Dinge nicht Aufgabe eines MEchnikers sind (Da ja überall Kabel daran sind):
> 
> Motoren / Rührwerke auswechseln (Aktoren)


 - tja, bevor würde ich mich hier diskutieren , eine frage an Maxi - sind die Schösser aus deinem Betrieb ? 
Oder das war Schlösser bei einem Auftrag aus andere Firma gewesen ?




> Laut Ausbildungsunterlagen IHK für Mechaniker gehören diese Dinge zu ihren Ausbildungsplan und sind auch Prüfungsteil.


 - und kannst du bitte diese Blätte Scänen und hier einstellen, das möchte ich mal gerne nachlesen .

gruß waldy


----------



## Stollentroll (8 Juni 2008)

Schlosser! Wer wundert sich da noch?


----------



## Borsti (10 Juni 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Naja wenn es der flasche Hauptschlater oder Motorschut ist, sollte man sich Gedanken über vorschriftsmäsige Beschriftungen oder Revisionsschlatern machen



Verschriftsmäßige Beschriftung? Kann man das essen? 
Nee Quark. Aber wenn ein z.B. ein Auslaufband von einer Maschine mit 60M1 beschriftet ist und das Band danach mit 70M1, kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, daß beide zusammenhängen. Aber von wo kommt den nun der Saft? Von der Maschine, oder der Bandanlage, oder haben beide doch nicht den gleichen Hauptschalter? Am besten noch so, daß beide Schilder mit dem gleichen Beschriftungsgerät und dem gleichen Band beschriftet wurden, weil die Original Beschriftung abhanden gekommen ist.
So Kleinigkeiten halt... Kann in den besten Familien vorkommen...


----------



## JOBBY (10 Juni 2008)

Borsti schrieb:


> Verschriftsmäßige Beschriftung? Kann man das essen?
> Nee Quark. Aber wenn ein z.B. ein Auslaufband von einer Maschine mit 60M1 beschriftet ist und das Band danach mit 70M1, kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, daß beide zusammenhängen. Aber von wo kommt den nun der Saft? Von der Maschine, oder der Bandanlage, oder haben beide doch nicht den gleichen Hauptschalter? Am besten noch so, daß beide Schilder mit dem gleichen Beschriftungsgerät und dem gleichen Band beschriftet wurden, weil die Original Beschriftung abhanden gekommen ist.
> So Kleinigkeiten halt... Kann in den besten Familien vorkommen...


 
Wenn ihr unterschiedliche Hauptschlater bei einer zusammenhängenden Anlage habt emfpiehlt sich die UV Nummer mit in die Beschrieftung aufzunehmen. Da diese an die Kabelbeschriftung muss, sollte es an sich ein leichtes sein heruas zu finden woher die Leitung an einen Motor kommt. Ansonsten bei einen ordnungsgemäss beschrifteten Not/Aus in der nähe blicken wo drt beschrieben ist dass der Pilz sitzt.

Grüsse


----------



## plc_tippser (16 Juni 2008)

Ganz einfach,

da es keiner besser kann als die Stripis,
Fehler suchen und finden --> elektrische Fakultät
Kabel abklemmen, Schlosser einweisen, drillen --> Elektro
Schwere Sachen--> Schlosser mit dicken Armen
mechanische Sachen die Spaß machen, --> Ich

Schimpft nicht auf die Schlosser, wir brauchen Sie.

pt


----------



## funkdoc (16 Juni 2008)

Hallo...

habe jetzt leider nicht alles durchgelesen.

Fakt ist aber, dass der Schlosser keine kabeln an- oder auch abklemmen DARF!!!!!


praktisches Beispiel:
4KW motor muss von einem schlosser ausgetauscht werden. vor und nach der mechanischen montage ist zwingend ein Elektriker zum ab und anklemmen erforderlich. wie soll das denn der schlosser können, wenn er nicht mal das richtige werk- und messzeug dafür hat und es nie gelernt hat. bei uns wird da meist ein Elektriker damit beauftragt, der dann einen schlosser an der leine nimmt und zur anlage geht.

ich brauche hier als gelernter anlagenmonteur keinen schlosser, darf jedoch gesetzlich nur bis zu 1kV anschliessen.

Fazit: jeden das seine. klare regeln gibts hier nicht. in der instandhaltung sollten die leute (schlosser/werkzeugmacher/magaziner/elektriker/steuerungstechniker) zusammenhalten sonst werden sie aufgerieben, wenn das zusammenspiel nach aussen hin nicht funktioniert. dass das arbeiten und die verantwortung bei störungsbehebungen an produktionsanlagen bei tickender uhr des produktionsleiters oft sehr viel kraft, nerven und konzentration fordert wissen wir ja alle, ich meine die die das schon mal gemacht haben.

grüsse


----------



## waldy (16 Juni 2008)

Hallo,



> Fakt ist aber, dass der Schlosser keine kabeln an- oder auch abklemmen DARF!!!!!


 - ich stimme das zu. Schlosser darf NICHT an Kabel was anschliessen oder abschliessen.

Wenn was mit Schlosser bei Kabel abschliessung oder anschliessung passiert - dann Max die Leute von Berufsgenossenschaft fragen dich doch - wer hat die Schlosser beauftrag an Elektrosache dran gehen .

@Maxi - Wiessen die Schlosser 5 Regel aus Elektrobereich , wenn die müssen an die Anlage dran gehen ?

gruß waldy


----------

